# Thompson PVR-10UK



## caver99 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a Thompson PVR-10UK series 1 and the hardrive has died, i have a new harddrive but i cant get an image from the old one as it is dead would there be anyway to make one or any othere way to fix it
Can anyone help with this if so pm me.

Thanks


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Post your needs here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=113155&highlight=image


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Best to keep your help with upgrade requests in this thread rather than the image begging thread.

Make a start by reading this http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade2.html


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

caver99 said:


> I have a Thompson PVR-10UK series 1 and the hardrive has died, i have a new harddrive but i cant get an image from the old one as it is dead would there be anyway to make one or any othere way to fix it
> Can anyone help with this if so pm me.
> 
> Thanks


Whenever I have needed to "mess" with my Tivos disk, I've studious;y avoided the DIY route in favour of paying someone else to do the work for me

Places like this one come highly recommended (in fact I wouldn't go anywhere else)

I am sure others equally have their favourites

This is not to say DIY is bad - It's a matter of where I'd prefer to spend my time (and the blunt fact is, I like having someone else to blame if it goes pearshaped  )

Phil G


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

For me part of TiVo is the fun of DIY and you learn a little Linux in the process (but not much).


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PhilG said:


> Places like this one come highly recommended (in fact I wouldn't go anywhere else)
> 
> I am sure others equally have their favourites


I don't think its really fair to mention www.tivoheaven.co.uk without also giving a mention to www.tivocentral.co.uk and www.tivoland.com, especially now that tivoheaven's slight edge over the other two in shipping faster seems to have been lost in recent times.

But speaking personally I upgraded my hard drive myself using the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html and some forum advice from blindlemon and the thing has worked faultlessly for over four years now since I installed the two Samsung HA250JC 250Gb hard drives. Given how hard drive prices have fallen the labour premium for having a large hard drive prepared "professionally" is now quite substantial for anyone who has the basic PC know how to do an upgrade themselves.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> ... especially now that tivoheaven's slight edge over the other two in shipping faster seems to have been lost in recent times.


There you go again. Perhaps there was a death in the family,or something, which caused this "blip" but no.. you just go steaming right ahead, Pete


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

I recently took a replacement disk from TivoHeaven. Very pleased with the service.


----------

